# Did Anyone Else Notice...?



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that our dear Kimberly is fewer than 50 posts away from her 10,000th post?! :jaw:

Kimberly~ You are, and have been all along, such a _wonderful_ resource to all of us. You're always quick to answer questions of all types, offer sound advice and share w/everyone your immense knowledge and experience of this wonderful breed. I know you've come to my rescue more than once over the years. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's also because I don't think Kimberly sleeps. :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You beat me to it Leslie, I was going to post about the same thing, but I got a little busy today. 

Thank you Kimberly for all of your advise and of course lots of puppy pictures! Here to another 10,000 posts!:tea:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is AMAZING! Kimberly has always been a brilliant and generous resource on the Forum and we are so lucky to have you, Kimberly. Wow, congratulations !


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, I've been watching her numbers--so impressive, and she keeps on keepin' on!

Thank you, Kimberly!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Kimberly for all your wonderful advice and expertise in our breed. Your input is invaluable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh.My.Gosh! Way to go chatterbox! :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

10,000 post that is something, Marj is not far behind you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Oh.My.Gosh! Way to go chatterbox! :biggrin1: :whoo:


Yeah, Marj, chatterbox 1 and chatterbox 2! LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kimberly Rocks! Oh, ok, so do you Marj!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wahoooo!!!! Thank you Kimberly! you are a great resource!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoa, and Missy too is close on the heels of reaching 10,000! I wonder who the top "earners" are? Kimberly, Marj, Missy... All of you, thank you so much for your advice and experience!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my lord! who knew I was that close!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh.My.Gosh! Way to go chatterbox! :biggrin1: :whoo:


look who's talking. LOL. I echo everything that's been said. Who's the mathematician, that works out to how many posts a day. Geeesh.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you Kimberly,Marj, and Missy! I wouldn't have made it this far without all of you


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you so much, Kimberly, for all your Hav advice!! And Marj, and Missy, and everyone who takes the time to enlighten, encourage, and make us think! And thank you for reminding us why we love this breed so much despite all the high maintenance and quirks and challenges.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I check in here infrequently since I am working full time and back to school, but I wanted to add my sentiments: both Leslie and Kimberly rock!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

For those of you who either don't remember or weren't here yet, there was a time when Marj *was* the Queen Yakker. She was the 1st to hit 1000 posts :biggrin1: Aka the Albert the Bull thread ound:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kimberly, thanks for always being ready to step in with answers to our questions.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, thanks for posting that link! What fun to read of the "olden days!"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie said:


> For those of you who either don't remember or weren't here yet, there was a time when Marj *was* the Queen Yakker. She was the 1st to hit 1000 posts :biggrin1: Aka the Albert the Bull thread ound:


LOL Leslie! Oh, those were the days....... ! ound: Yeah, yeah, so I'm a chatterbox too. BUT, I lost the title of Queen Yakker very quickly once Kimberly started going on and on and on....  I graciously handed over the crown. :first: You deserve it, Kimberly ! :biggrin1:

Missy, it's all that IWAP posting keeping you at the top. Someone. Anyone. Give this girl a puppy already!! :


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my. Nothing like calling attention to my jabber jaw fingers!



Leslie said:


> For those of you who either don't remember or weren't here yet, there was a time when Marj *was* the Queen Yakker. She was the 1st to hit 1000 posts :biggrin1: Aka the Albert the Bull thread ound:


Oh yes, Marj was definitely the Queen Yaksalot in the beginning. Funny thing is that I was working at the time and I believe she was home full-time and then things shifted and so did our positions. Ha! I think the only reason her post count isn't over mine is because she's working now. 

And heya to Missy... wanna see some puppies? LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimberly, I think you chimed in on my very first post, and I seem to recall that you had sage advise back then. I look forward to reading your posts, and I hope I get to meet you in August


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL I seen Kimberly's post count's last week and was thinking we need to make her do something REALLY special for her 10,000th post.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ooOOOOOO, I love that idea, Leeann! hehehe :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, I'll be there in August, so I hope you can make it! I'm looking forward to meeting you.

As for Leeann & Marj... pffffffffffft!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I check in here infrequently since I am working full time and back to school, but I wanted to add my sentiments: both *Leslie and Kimberly rock!*


good to see you Cheryl--even for a little bit
Good luck in school


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

All hail Queen Yaks-A-Lot! ound: :whoo: I don't know how you do it all, the wedding planning, Nationals, puppies and all the rest of the craziness that sneaks in around the edges and yet you still manage to offer advice to anyone needing it. You must eat Everyready batteries with your Wheaties!



Leeann said:


> LOL I seen Kimberly's post count's last week and was thinking we need to make her do something REALLY special for her 10,000th post.


 Maybe she should model all her show suits so we can make sure they are all truely fabulous! :hail:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Maybe she should model all her show suits so we can make sure they are all truely fabulous! :hail:


 Well, _that _isn't going to happen. Susan can attest to the fact that they are not all fabulous. LOL! I do have some nice suits, but I also have several that are strictly for warmth and a bright color to be a good background color for the dog. After seeing show photos of one of my show suits a couple of weeks ago, it's getting donated immediately. Sometimes even warmth and color aren't worth it. LOL!

Maybe I should ask all my puppy owners to post instead of me. How's that?!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Puppies....did someone say puppies....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> And heya to Missy... wanna see some puppies? LOL


you got some to share Kimberly? 

think I should start a new persona? I'm getting kind of embarrassed by my reputation...and 10,000 is way too many posts for any working person.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

And Marj and Missy, too, close on Kimberly's heels. They are always here to help and advise, and make us smile, too!

:clap2::cheer2::tea:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> And Marj and Missy, too, close on Kimberly's heels. They are always here to help and advise, and make us smile, too!
> 
> :clap2::cheer2::tea:


Congratulations!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

:bump2::bump2:

I couldn't help but notice...9,999


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY, Kimberly! I still remember when you hit the first 1,000 posts! 

And I just wanted to add that looking at the top 10 posters on the board the most impressive one, IMO, is Ann who has only been here since 2008 and still managed to be one of the top 10 amongst all the 2006 and 2007 members! Now *that's* chatty!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all your timely advice, Kimberly! It is reassuring to hear from a pro like you.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Come on, Kimberly.....where's #10,000!!!

Everyone on the Forum is so lucky to have your participation and advice. And I'm doubly lucky to have an awesome neezer from you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

drum roll please!!!! waiting for 10,000 Kimberly!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just for the hell of it , I did the math. That works out to about 7.3 posts a day. Way to go Kimberly. That's impressive.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Kimberly, as of now just one more!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

10,000 !!!! Whoa! This better be good, Kimberly. Of course, no pressure. :biggrin1:

Ann??!! Omg, Lina that's hysterical. Chatty Ann? Oh yes, she can be chatty, but that's what I love about our little Georgian Peach. :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations and thank you Kimberly :whoo:*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm lost... I see that Kimberly finally posted #10,000 but, I can't find it :spy:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Me too, and I've been watching, too.... :behindsofa:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What's really strange is, if you go to the stats on her page, it shows her last post as being on 3/14 :suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> What's really strange is, if you go to the stats on her page, it shows her last post as being on 3/14 :suspicious:


That is really odd and not to post between then and now is extra strange. :suspicious:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think she is toying with us,eep: hoping we will forget about it and let is slide.:spy: But we are watching you. :ranger:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's like an Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave, maybe Molly should come help us? After all, she did find the Easter Bunny :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I've sent her out . She can't be that hard to find with all that Havanese smell on her. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought I'd add my personal brag on here. Looks like I passed the 10,000th mark and had no idea!! LOL Thanks for enduring my posts everyone. 

Seems to me like it's time for a margarita or something! 

View attachment 31114​


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Marj! I think I will have a MARJarita for you too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! DEFINATELY time for a margarita!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's to you, Marj!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Chatterbox. Keep em coming.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks all! Those slushy margaritas are the BEST! 
Dave, looks like you have some catching up to do!!! LOL


----------

